# Stella Maxwell - walking the runway for Moschino fashion show in Milan 23.02.2017 x31



## brian69 (25 Feb. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Feb. 2017)

Das erste Outfit erinnert mich an eine Stewardess.


----------



## Toolman (26 Feb. 2017)

:thx: für Stella.

Das Kleiderbügel auf dem Kopf mal zum Modetrend wird


----------

